# HELP!!!



## anissa_mathias (Aug 6, 2010)

I didn't know where to put this; so, I will post this here.



I am using the hot process soap. I think I did something wrong. It isn't hardening. I still have soap that I can put my finger through. I tested it, and it is neutral, but it isn't hardening.

Here are pictures of the soap http://s806.photobucket.com/albums/yy346/theangelsmuse/Soap Making Blog/


The book that I purchased had this recipe for the HP soap:
1 lb 3 ounces olive oil
3 ounces Palm Kernel Oil*
10 ounce coconut oil
2 tbsp castor oil
4 1/2 ounces lye
1 lb 8 ounces water

I substituted 3 ounces apricot kernel for the Palm kernel.
I made a lavender infusion and waited for it to cool before I added the lye.
I added 10 drops chamomile eo
5 drops vetiver eo
2 drops jasmine eo
5 drops cypress eo

Can someone please tell me where I went wrong?


----------



## Deda (Aug 6, 2010)

If your posted recipe is correct, you've used more than twice the amount of water needed - before a discount.

If it were me, I'd toss it and start over.

ETA - I ran it though Soapmaker and with no discount at all your recipe calls for only 11 oz of liquid.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

So, if there was too much water added, can she simply keep cooking it to evaporate it off? 

I haven't ever HP'd.... it's kind of a mysterious process to me...


----------



## Deda (Aug 6, 2010)

13 oz would be a whole lotta water to cook off.  There's no harm in trying.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks deda... 
So for HP, do you have to stir and stir and stir... or can it sit somewhat unattended? Is it enough to check on it every few minutes?


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

sorry- forgot to add this to the last question-

For HP, is the recipe the same? So, I'd just plug my numbers into soapcalc, and use the same amount?


----------



## Deda (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't HP, my batches are too big for my pots or crockpot.
Don't use soapcalc either.
Sorry I'm no help.


----------



## anissa_mathias (Aug 6, 2010)

According to the book, HP and CP are the same with the exception of the fact that you are cooking it to neutrality.  How much water should I have used?  

How do you figure out how much water to use?

I guess the book was wrong.  Crap.

I am going to try to cook it off.

The soap works.  It's just not hard.


----------



## anissa_mathias (Aug 6, 2010)

Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> thanks deda...
> So for HP, do you have to stir and stir and stir... or can it sit somewhat unattended? Is it enough to check on it every few minutes?



According to the book, you have to set it on low for half an hour.  After half an hour, you stir it to mix it and let it sit for another 1/2 hour.  You do this until it's neutral.


----------



## anissa_mathias (Aug 6, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> If your posted recipe is correct, you've used more than twice the amount of water needed - before a discount.
> 
> If it were me, I'd toss it and start over.
> 
> ETA - I ran it though Soapmaker and with no discount at all your recipe calls for only 11 oz of liquid.



ooops.  Sorry.  Didn't see this answer before.  Thanks.  How do I know when I have cooked enough of the water out?


----------



## agriffin (Aug 6, 2010)

Weigh your crock pot.  Keep cooking with the lid off.  Weight it again in 2-4 hours and see where you're at.


----------



## carebear (Aug 6, 2010)

or cook it till it's thicker and hope for the best


----------



## anissa_mathias (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice.  I cooked for two hours before I went to work.  It did get thicker.  I didn't even think about weighing the crock.  I put it in a plastic ziplock container with the lid off and went to work.

When I came home, it was hard enough for me to pop out of the mold.  I had to put the lid on it and turn it upside-down and plop it on the table. lol.  I cut it and placed the slices on a baking sheet.  

I have my fingers crossed.  

I downloaded a  soap calculator.  I hope that puts a stop to the "too much water" thing.  I don't think I can trust the recipes in the book.


Is there a site that I can go to in order to research the different oils?  The book has a list, but it doesn't cover the apricot kernel oil that I have at the house.


----------

